# Your personality type



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Just for fun, after reading some threads that bring it up...

I took one of the short ones. The results were unambiguous. 

ISTJ. Very high on S and T. 

Or, "as dull as watching paint dry". I probably should be an engineer. 

Too late now.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I am your total opposite - ENFP
My daddy is ISTJ and isn't dull at all. Or an engineer
He does find maths fun though


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> My daddy is ISTJ and isn't dull at all.


But you're prejudiced  

I am definitely not the life of the party. I am, however, usually the guy that gets called when NOBODY else can fix things or diagnose problems of a technical nature.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ah well it depends on your definition of dull - being the life of the party does not necessarily make you an interesting person, just a drunk one ha ha


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

INFJ -- I live in my head and can go a very long time without any social contact. I'm good in social situations, been called many wonderful things at times, but I find them incredibly draining. When I'm being social out of obligation and not so inclined personally, I am less pleasant to be around and more odd.


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

I just did a test and the result was interesting to say the least. I used to always score INFP — the "Pollyanna" type: going about life based on feelings instead of facts, perfectionist, incredibly averse to conflict. This is how I grew up as, but I have changed and the result of the test now shows it. Now I get *XNFX* — exactly in the middle in the E/I and J/P scales. INFP, INFJ, ENFP, ENFJ — all of those descriptions fit me, just in different situations.



> In a losing argument, you're not above spouting off inaccurate statement after statement in an effort to protect your precious values. (INFP)


Check.



> You are deep, complex, secretive and extremely difficult to understand. No one actually knows the REAL you, do they? (INFJ)


Check.



> You hate criticism. You love to be loved and you'll do anything to be accepted. (ENFP)


Check.



> You're like an oversized sniffer dog, trained to sniff out everyone else's problems, yet oblivious to your own. (ENFJ)


Check.


All me!! :smthumbup:

Of course there are positives in all these types as well — as there are in me. I do infact like myself as I am. Sometimes it's humbling to just openly look at the negatives.


----------



## The Cro-Magnon (Sep 30, 2012)

Intp


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Stfu/gtfo


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I am equally split between ENTJ and INTJ.
But I forget what this means and it's been a long time since I took the test. I wonder if the brain injury incident would have changed anything...where can we take the test on-line?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Estj.

Practical and realistic
Dependable
Self-confidence
Hard-working
Traditional
Enjoys leading
Very structured and organized
Sticks to their standards
Strongly dislikes inefficiency and disorganization
Seeks out like-minded individuals


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am a toss up between ESFJ  .... ENFJ ....& a ESTJ 

I guess that makes me a Extraverted X X Judger 

Husband is a ISFJ 

I did a thread on this with various tests >> 








http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ments-our-spouses-better-understand-them.html


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

for work we did a myers briggs test im an... istj
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

You know, it's funny in a sad way... I haven't the faintest notion where my wife would be... I can't answer it for her. I assume she couldn't for me, either, but you never know. 

I should try to get her to take the test. 

The one I took turned out that the default choice (web page mechanism) was the right one for me for about 85% of the answers. 

Weird.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I took one of these tests.

I was categorized as an ENFP.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I really enjoy the "Personality Pages" of the link you gave GinnaTonia...

The Personality Type Portraits

For each one you click on that link - at the bottom, you can also find Careers for your Temperament, Relationships, Personal and Growth links...



> *ISTJ* - The Duty Fulfillers
> 
> *ESTJ* - The Guardians
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I am equally split between ENTJ and INTJ.
> But I forget what this means and it's been a long time since I took the test. I wonder if the brain injury incident would have changed anything...where can we take the test on-line?


I'm an equal split of this as well


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I really enjoy the "Personality Pages" of the link you gave GinnaTonia...
> 
> The Personality Type Portraits
> 
> For each one you click on that link - at the bottom, you can also find Careers for your Temperament, Relationships, Personal and Growth links...



I find that I have a lot of the qualities of the ISTJ and ISTP, but definitely am not precisely either one. 

FOr instance the "sense of space and function" is either well hidden or I don't have much of it. Not my thing. 

I'm also not much of a "by the book" kind of person. 

From the ISTP, I have "a compelling drive to understand the way things work. They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work." 

Fits me totally. And this too, from ISTP

"ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs."

Emotions cause bad judgments and decisions. I work extremely hard at trying to keep my emotions and intellect separate. 

Interesting stuff.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

These "types" don't really suit me, nor do starsigns and whatever.

Think I'm schizophrenic, I have split personalities depending on my mood, probably contributes to why my STBX (and some women in the past too) always called me a "rollercoaster" ride.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you take the test Random?


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm an ISFJ.

oldgeezer - did you see this thread in the Social Spot "Introverted"? You're not the only one with the ISTJ designation. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/46937-us-introverts.html


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Enfp


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

^ and lower case because I'm bad ass like that.


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Borderline INTJ / INTP

The Scientist and The Thinker

I need to work on my feelings.

Spock was always right.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Viseral said:


> Spock was always right.


No, he wasn't. I am, I'm better than him  LOLOL!!!!

My wife says my sense of humor is horrifyingly bad. 

Some of my guy friends think it's hilarious. 

Offbeat sense of humor is another ISTJ thing.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm an ISFJ.
> 
> oldgeezer - did you see this thread in the Social Spot "Introverted"? You're not the only one with the ISTJ designation. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/46937-us-introverts.html


No, I did not. It says "social" in it, I tune it out. Never opened that forum before. Something labeled "social spot" is a terrible place to try attract people like me. I'll avoid it just by the name.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm an ISFJ.


I understand you pretty well Coffee Amore...One of my closest girl friends AND my husband is this temperament.


----------



## TrustInUs (Sep 9, 2012)

Enfj...


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

heartsbeating said:


> ^ and lower case because I'm bad ass like that.


Damn you emotional feelers that don't follow rules!


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Viseral said:


> Damn you emotional feelers that don't follow rules!


Ha ha! so true
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

INFP and taken the test many times over the years.


----------

